
Show HN: Etch a Sketch and Python - likesmath
http://sunnybala.com/2018/09/10/python-etch-a-sketch.html
======
helb
Wow. How long did the Great Wave drawing take?

------
aar0wn
Wow, super impressive. Great job.

~~~
likesmath
thank you!

